
Porting PineTime Watch Face from C to Rust on Riot with LVGL - lupyuen
https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-riot/articles/watch_face
======
lupyuen
Converting Embedded C to Rust is not that hard... Here's how we convert a
PineTime Watch Face with LVGL from C to Rust on RIOT

[https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
riot/articles/watch_...](https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
riot/articles/watch_face)

